
Microsoft: Rust Is the Industry’s ‘Best Chance’ at Safe Systems Programming - blopeur
https://thenewstack.io/microsoft-rust-is-the-industrys-best-chance-at-safe-systems-programming/
======
blopeur
Interesting info :

"Microsoft has deemed C++ no longer acceptable for writing mission-critical
software"

"70% of the CVEs originating at Microsoft are memory safety issues"

